# Cynomolgus Monkeys



## matseski

A few wild monkeys I saw while traveling in Malaysia

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking
C&C always welcome


----------



## ManifestReverie

killer subject! love the expression in #3 & #4 (noble, dignified). 
#5 has the best framing/composition.


----------



## Casshew

I thought monkey #1 was reading a book for a moment lol

I love the expression you captured in #2


----------

